

Headius aka Charles Nutter of the JRuby fame is angry about _why's departure - diptanu
http://twitter.com/headius/status/3422389034

======
doki_pen
It's so easy to judge people without being in their shoes. There are a million
reasons why it would be ok to disappear.

